# Memorial Day weekend



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable weekend ! I'm heading north in a few hours for 5 days of fishing. Can't wait to get out of here ! I'll check in if my phone will work where I'm going. Please remember those who have given their freedom and lives so that we may live in a free society. That's what this holiday is actually all about.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder about Memorial Day and what it means. And, also remember, if you fly the flag, lower it to half-staff on Monday at sunrise and raise it at noon. Memorial Day is the only holiday with such flag requirements but it's important to do it right!

I'm heading to West Virginia for my annual honorary hillbilly exploits. I'm not a real hillbilly but not including my Yankee accent, I fit right in with the boys. Just sighted in a .22 Hornet for some coyote hunting or groundhog hunting and looking forward to some bluegrass at the Vandalia Gathering in Charleston over the weekend.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Tom, good luck with the fishing.

Glen, sounds like some real fun.

Thanks to both of you for the reminders.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the reminders and both of you have safe trips. I am staying home and will be grilling the hamburgers and hot dogs, I think (hope) both my sons are coming over.I know the youngest is coming up for the weekend. The oldest you never know.LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes Yes have safe trips fellas! On Friday I am off to Corning NY for a fantastic memorial day also.

Thank you to the brave and the fallen for our freedom.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> Thank you to the brave and the fallen for our freedom.


+1
Well said Sir, well said !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

We just had or finished our long weekend, everyone south, have a fun and safe weekend.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Food for thought hunters, save the money for adult refreshments and buy some bullets instead, maybe primers etc... you get the point. Its not worth it, and my way you will have something to show for it; and reap for many days!! Just sayin!!!!!







--no drinky-drivey.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Nothing compares to drinking beer. When you're finished, you have nothing - except maybe an empty wallet and a hangover.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

They'll have fun. In the meantime I'll be melting sheet lead into little round balls.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

hassell said:


> We just had or finished our long weekend, everyone south, have a fun and safe weekend.


I'm sure he means you too Barry !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

.

Thank you to the brave and the fallen for our freedom.

Well said indeed-----------Have a Great Day everyone------Hey Tom if you'r really coming North stop by--- first house West of Beaver Grove off us 41----------Skip


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I'm sure he means you too Barry !


 Sorry, and NORTH.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> .
> 
> Thank you to the brave and the fallen for our freedom.
> 
> Well said indeed-----------Have a Great Day everyone------Hey Tom if you'r really coming North stop by--- first house West of Beaver Grove off us 41----------Skip


Would love to have stopped by Skip, unfortunately I was only as far as Traverse City. Weather was crazy hot with 20 MPH winds most of the time. Storms cancelled Sunday fishing. All in all a great time !!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone ! I got my limit Saturday but still not good enough for the top three. My partner and I got a 6th with 23 lbs. of smallies. Had a great time fishing and hanging out with good friends. Glad to be back home in the air conditioning though...LOL


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Went to Ft. Logan National Cemetery in Denver yesterday. Alway a very moving experience. The wife and I have two very close friends buried there. When we go we always spend time walking the grounds and finding time to talk with others. Everyone, especially young people, should visit a National Cemetery during a Memorial Day weekend to see and learn first-hand the sacrifices these service men and women and their families have given.

A few snapshots from the day.























































We hope to visit Arlington one day.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing those Mike ! Beautiful but grim reminder for the price paid for our country.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I know Tom, we go out there two to three times a year and the sheer number of new grave sites each time just blows me away. I was talking with one of the head grounds keepers and he was telling me that the number of WWII, Korea and Viet Nam Vets passing away now is staggering. Between them and current soldiers being killed, Ft Logan was averaging 25 to 30 funerals a day and that's just one National Cemetery. That's very, very said


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

+1 Bones, very well said


----------

